
Cell Phones That Learn the Sounds of Your Life - gasull
http://mobile.slashdot.org/story/09/07/10/1835252/Cell-Phones-That-Learn-the-Sounds-of-Your-Life?from=rss
======
dryicerx
This brings me to an off-topic idea along the same lines:

Have your phone record everything with a rolling buffer of the last 5 minutes
or so. If you ever have a important conversation, or get in a problematic
situation, or just want to remember what someone said... you can just press a
button and have the recorded buffer be saved (or listened back).

 _Press to retrieve the last 5 minutes of sound_

~~~
mahmud
Assuming your phone is plugged into an A/C charger at all times, sure, why
not.

~~~
ntoshev
They used a jailbroken iPhone to run the app in background, but the paper
gives no detail on the battery life they got.

------
dejb
Interesting idea. Better to run it in the background though so you can still
use other apps on your phone. Hopefully they'll make an Android or a WinMo
version that can do this.

